# Help Schutzhund or Obedience



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Ok. I haven't slept well in two nights all this all I can think about. I recently bought my first GSD Otto in March he is 7 months old now as of the 23rd of this month. He is beautiful and solid black.  After buying Otto I got totally obsessed with the breed. I read lots about the different sports we could get into. I choice to go with Schutzhund. I found two trainers in the area and visted with them. I chose to go with one MelloDee. She is very knowledgeable about the breed and sport. MelloDee also owns Otto grandfather Eli. So far have been to 3 lesson and visted the club once. I work with Otto every day. I feel over overwhelmed, I know this might be rubbing off on Otto. We are both green to the sport. I feel like maybe I'm in over my head. :help: I think I need to take baby steps... Maybe just do obedience with Otto and try Schutzhund later..... with him or another dog. What do you think I should do? Stick with it? Go to more Schutzhund Club meetings? More training? Chose some thing else. Or am I just freaking out for no reason?  I need advice......


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What are you feeling overwhelmed with? The time commitment? Pressure to train correctly? That you don't want to do protection or tracking?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Well I have the time.... the *pressure* to do it the right way and not the wrong way is my issue I guess. I'm interested in doing all three parts of Schutzhund. The only other person I have to talk to about training is my trainer besides asking questions on here. I just feel like maybe I need more time to observer and gather info. I know that now is the time to train thought.....


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Well I have the time.... the *pressure* to do it the right way and not the wrong way is my issue I guess. I'm interested in doing all three parts of Schutzhund. The only other person I have to talk to about training is my trainer besides asking questions on here. I just feel like maybe I need more time to observer and gather info. I know that now is the time to train thought.....


It can all be a little overwhelming when you first start. Especially if you are a projectionist/overachiever like me. Sometimes you just have to come to terms with the fact that you are NOT going to do everything right and be realistic about your expectations of yourself. It is difficult when you compare yourself to people who have been doing this stuff for years and years. You just aren't going to be as good. It take a lot of learning and patience and each time you try a new aspect of training or get a different dog you start over again. You can't really learn by JUST observing and reading. You have to get out there and DO IT too.

The other issue is that I don't think that dog training in general and SchH in particular is NOT very "new people friendly." Maybe people get cynical from seeing so many people come and go, or maybe it is pride of accomplishment. But, with the exception of my club members, the many of the people I have interacted in SchH, obedience, agility, and even this forum at times don't seem to remember what it was like to be the "new kid", something I hope I never lose. You just have to take the "if only you were as good as me" attitude that you sometimes get with a grain of salt and just continue to do the best you can.

If it is something you truly enjoy, don't let the fear of failure prevent you from continuing.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

What are your goals? To get to the Nationals or to have fun and learn with Otto? 

Lets face it, we never do it right with our dogs, none of us. We just try to ruin this a little less than he previous one and the next a little less than this one.

Change sports will change how you feel? For what I know, Obedience can be as competitive as Schutzhund, and maybe the same will happen if you pursue Agility, rally, herding, wathever. Give it a little time, maybe it is only a stage, I remember once I thought the same about SAR and... it was 8 years ago...


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

So are you doing private training with just a trainer. Not saying that is bad, since we do that here as well, but we do encourage all the noobs to get involved with a club. In most clubs there are members at many levels of the Schutzhund spectrum and it is very reassuring to talk with others and get multiple views on the sport. Some clubs only want members who plan on being very competitive, so be clear with yourself about your goals. We have a few dogs in our club who will probably never go beyond a BH, but the handlers got the dogs knowing nothing about Schutzhund, so are learning with their first dog. We love this, they get their feet wet learning with no pressure to go out and win a trial. Then when they decide to get competitive (if they do) then they can research a breeding with some basis of reality of what they want. New members watch some of our more seasoned members and see how it is to work a really high drive dog and figure out whether that is for them or if they are happy doing the sport for the joy of it, or somewhere in between.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you aren't doing something wrong, then you aren't doing anything. There is no possible way to be perfect all the time. You are bound to make mistakes...that's why you have a trainer...to guide you and to correct you.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

When i got my new pup I took the plunge and chose Schutzhund over other sports for him to participate in. This is my first Schutzhund pup and like our training director says each pup is a learning experience and we are going to make mistakes. So I make a mistake and learn from it. i am not perfect nor expect my dog to be perfect at something I am just learning. What has helped me the most along with a club to train at is reading a couple of books like "Training the Behavior" by Gary Patterson. 

Also i have a set of goals in my mind I would like to achieve and for that to happen I have to do a lot of listen and learn, not worry about being perfect since that is just an illusion in our own minds.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmm you must be going to the OTHER schutzhund club in Dallas  

All joking aside, I would just keep going to your club, watch, learn, maybe get someone to help you a little with obedience and tracking (since we are entering our prime tracking season here in Texas), and most importantly, have fun and see if you and the pup like it or not.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thank you for the wonderful advice. Ya'll have made me see the light! I have realized that I'm a bit of an overachiever. LOL.... Also I need to relax and learn together with Otto. Remember that I'am new and it dose take years to learn. This is an adventure for the two of us to work on together as a team. I love Otto he is very important to me and I know so far he is having a blast. I going to be more invloved with the club and maybe try another one... But I definitely need to be positive and move forward with what I really want to do. Shuzhund!  Jason L what group do you belong to?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Danielle, 

DFW Working dog. You and Otto are both welcome to stop by and hang out at anytime


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow that is who I was wanting to call......... Where do you meet at???? Or PM me with more information......


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Jason L said:


> Danielle,
> 
> DFW Working dog. You and Otto are both welcome to stop by and hang out at anytime


Well, if you get to train with Ike that is just icing on the cake!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That would be great! Just wanting on him to reply....


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Danielle, I sent you a PM.



Ruthie said:


> Well, if you get to train with Ike that is just icing on the cake!


Ike says: "Did someone say CAKE!?"


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If you have the opportunity to participate in a Sch club and you have the dog with the capability to do Sch, then by all means do it. Your first dog will be project of many mistakes and much learning no matter who you are but the foundation you will get in all three phases will be priceless. If you approach the club and the sport with an attitude of watching and listening and learning from watching and listening, you will be surprised at how soon someone will take you under the wing. If you go there challenging or questioning everything that is done or even always bringing up your experience on issues...then people may be a little aloof to you. Remember, you don't have to tell the experienced members that you are a newby, they will be able to know from your questions and performance. When people are new, I find that those that accept things from the teachers and work hard grow very fast. Good Luck!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

My club is out of Dayton, Texas and they have been very helpful since we joined in June. Our sister club is supposed to be in Dallas, but I don't know the name. I can find out if you want.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Yeah that would be wonderful.


----------

